# VIP722K, 2 TVs diff parts home, way to get HD to both TVs? TVEverywhere? Sling Extndr



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a VIP722K DVR, a HDTV in same room as VIP722K connected to it with HDMI, also have a SlingboxPro (watch TV from laptop on trips), and a new HDTV in another room in the house.

Is there a way to get a HDTV signal from the VIP722K to the 2nd TV in the other part of the house? The little I know about the VIP722K's capabilities is I think TV2 output is for SDTV only (via tune to a channel on 2nd TV?). Not interested in SDTV.

The big thing I'm after is to be able to watch things on DVR hard drive from either TV, preferably be watching one recorded program on DVR on one of the TVs and another recorded program on the other TV. As I said, no interest in SDTV. Also trying to avoid having to get a VIP722K for 2nd TV due to upfront lease cost and ongoing monthly cost increases plus am fine with only recording on one DVR for whole house.

I'm confused by Sling Extender, Sling Adapter, TV Everywhere (which shows on DISH website it being used for multiple TV*s* but no explanation how, all focus on access outside home).

Help!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Second HD (TV2) you can get only from 922 via Sling, it should be special HDTV set from the provider or future Sling Catcher with HD support. Or using new Sling Adapter with 722/722k. Sling Catcher is required for current TV sets.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not following "it should be special HDTV set from the provider" - huh? it's just a regular HDTV set I bought. Regarding SlingAdapter I haven't seen anyone describe how to use it with the type of setup I have. On the 2nd TV in the other part of the house how do I retrieve a (HDTV) signal (if I had a SlingAdapter connected to my VIP722K) from the DVR??

What do you mean by "Sling Catcher is required for current TV sets"?

Sorry but I find all of this confusing and DISH's website not helpful at all other than showing a picture with a SlingAdapter and arrow to "TVs" with no explanation whatsoever.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Currently, it can't be done.

At some point, Sling will be releasing what is effectively an HD Sling Catcher (Dish calls this a "Multi-Room Extender"), which will work with either a 922 or with a 722 with an HD SlingBox or the special Sling Adapter for the 722k.

Also to be released at some point is a TV set with built-in HD Sling Catcher, which is what P Smith was referring to, but IMO that's not a solution many will choose.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

WynsWrld98 said:


> Is there a way to get a HDTV signal from the VIP722K to the 2nd TV in the other part of the house? The little I know about the VIP722K's capabilities is I think TV2 output is for SDTV only (via tune to a channel on 2nd TV?). Not interested in SDTV.
> 
> The big thing I'm after is to be able to watch things on DVR hard drive from either TV, preferably be watching one recorded program on DVR on one of the TVs and another recorded program on the other TV. As I said, no interest in SDTV. Also trying to avoid having to get a VIP722K for 2nd TV due to upfront lease cost and ongoing monthly cost increases plus am fine with only recording on one DVR for whole house.


If you just want to be able to watch recorded programs in HD mainly on the 2nd HDTV, you could get a long Component Cable and run it to the 2nd HDTV but it will be displaying the same live programming or recording that TV1 is watching also. This wouldn't cost any extra monthly fees either.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

The DVR is about 100' away from the 2nd TV so that wouldn't be practical but thanks for the suggestion and doesn't give me everything I'm after anyway. I guess I'll have to monitor when the HD Sling Catcher/Multi Room Extender comes out someday "soon" LOL!


----------



## mattnad (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been using an external Pro-HD slingbox for quite some time to feed content to a 120" projection system via a WiFi connected Home Theater PC. There's plenty of bandwidth (5000K streaming) so there are no bottlenecks there.

It works, but the resolution isn't full HD which is as designed but that's OK. The deal breaker for me is the color reproduction. There are problems with low color saturation and/or too much red if you try to compensate. This isn't nitpicking difference - pictures involving human skin look bad (The Simpsons in HD were OK though).

I'm now in the process of getting another Dish Tuner installed for that room since the Sling box is not doing a good job and I may just sell it since I'm not interested in getting my TV outside the home.

Now, my experience may be due to the analog to digital conversion from my VIP211 component out to the sling box.

The VIP 922 may keep things all digital and reduce some of the issues I've encountered with quality.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As you can see here, the 211 is one of a few models working with Sling Adapter ie using digital signals as a source.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> As you can see here, the 211 is one of a few models working with Sling Adapter ie using digital signals as a source.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mattnad said:


> I've been using an external Pro-HD slingbox for quite some time to feed content to a 120" projection system via a WiFi connected Home Theater PC. There's plenty of bandwidth (5000K streaming) so there are no bottlenecks there.
> 
> It works, but the resolution isn't full HD which is as designed but that's OK. The deal breaker for me is the color reproduction. There are problems with low color saturation and/or too much red if you try to compensate. This isn't nitpicking difference - pictures involving human skin look bad (The Simpsons in HD were OK though).
> 
> ...


One of the things you have to consider is that Sling technology re-compresses the data and reduces the bitrates compared to the original source. How much it does this depends on the bandwidth available and the output resolution needed (which is device-dependent; an HDTV needs more resolution than a smartphone). But in no case are you really going to be getting the same quality as a non-Sling "local" connection, at least not with current Sling technology.

Remember that Sling technology is *primarily* about viewing on laptops and smartphones via a lower-speed remote connection, so that's where all the development was focused. It was never intended for local TV viewing, though it obviously works for that too, albeit at lower quality.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I have a VIP722K DVR, a HDTV in same room as VIP722K connected to it with HDMI, also have a SlingboxPro (watch TV from laptop on trips), and a new HDTV in another room in the house.
> 
> Is there a way to get a HDTV signal from the VIP722K to the 2nd TV in the other part of the house? The little I know about the VIP722K's capabilities is I think TV2 output is for SDTV only (via tune to a channel on 2nd TV?). Not interested in SDTV.
> 
> ...


The big problem is that the HD Sling Catcher/Multi Room Extender disappeared off the Dish web site as a "coming soon" item. It still appears on the Sling Media web site as the Sling Receiver 300, thought I can find no evidence anyone has seen one working outside the company's lab lately.

So your observation about "all focus on access outside home" is accurate. On the other hand....

I have dumped all the TV's in our home outside our "home theater" and watch from my Slingbox PRO-HD via our home WiFi on

a computer with a 25" monitor in our office,
a notebook with a 20" monitor in our family room, and
an iPad outside on the deck or in the yard.
Quality is great at these sizes. I would suspect that once you get above 36"-40" in monitor size quality might not be what one wants.

This can be done welll using any HD screen with an HDMI input and a computer that has an HDMI (or DVI output and a suitable audio output).


----------



## mattnad (Dec 23, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> One of the things you have to consider is that Sling technology re-compresses the data and reduces the bitrates compared to the original source. How much it does this depends on the bandwidth available and the output resolution needed (which is device-dependent; an HDTV needs more resolution than a smartphone). But in no case are you really going to be getting the same quality as a non-Sling "local" connection, at least not with current Sling technology.
> 
> Remember that Sling technology is *primarily* about viewing on laptops and smartphones via a lower-speed remote connection, so that's where all the development was focused. It was never intended for local TV viewing, though it obviously works for that too, albeit at lower quality.


In my experience, the compression *color* reproduction is poor no matter what the resolution. I've watch streaming internet video on the same system that is much lower resolution than what the Slingbox "slings", but the color reproduction is much better. Even youtube videos which are pretty darn compressed look better than the sling's video as far a color is concerned.

I agree the primary use is for taking your TV content on the go, and Dish with Sling is by far the leader in giving people everything they pay for in their subscriptions, everywhere. Having your DRV and live TV content available is really unrivaled.

But in the home, I'd recommend using good old RG-6 cable and a real receiver.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Regarding "But in the home, I'd recommend using good old RG-6 cable and a real receiver.", this doesn't address my original post of wanting to be able to watch programming from one DVR in the home from either of my two TVs. I NEVER(!!) watch Live TV and I think a lot of people are like me, they like to FF commercials, watch at my convenience not when the networks air the shows...


----------



## mattnad (Dec 23, 2010)

WynsWrld98 said:


> this doesn't address my original post of wanting to be able to watch programming from one DVR in the home from either of my two TVs.


Ah... for that you want something like Verizon's Home Media DVR that lets you share the content on one DVR with other set top boxes. But you'd have to be in FiOS territory (which I wish I were) and then you could get that, plus wicked fast internet. The 722 does let you share the DVR with a standard Def TV, but I know that's not the same as having full resolution content.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, no Fios in my area either. It looks DirecTV has what I want too but I used to be with them and left them for Dish Network based on the DirecTV DVRs being so buggy at the time and I LOVE(!!) the VIP722K, would hate to leave Dish for DirecTV again...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I have a VIP722K DVR, a HDTV in same room as VIP722K connected to it with HDMI, also have a SlingboxPro (watch TV from laptop on trips), and a new HDTV in another room in the house.
> 
> Is there a way to get a HDTV signal from the VIP722K to the 2nd TV in the other part of the house? The little I know about the VIP722K's capabilities is I think TV2 output is for SDTV only (via tune to a channel on 2nd TV?). Not interested in SDTV.
> 
> ...


Can't be done, There is only one HD output on the VIP722K.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Re: "Can't be done, There is only one HD output on the VIP722K", is that the same story on the VIP922? If so then I should look at moving to DirecTV I guess...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

WynsWrld98 said:


> If so then I should look at moving to DirecTV I guess...


You might want to post over on the DirecTV forums what problems/issues you had that caused you to switch to Dish and see if those problems/issues have been corrected. Hate for you to switch if what caused you to leave in the first place are still there.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Just get a 211k for TV2 and make it a DVR. Without whole home capability you'll have to record on both DVRs, but it's better than nothing. As a new sub it cost me about $100 to do that. You could still use component cables if you wanted. 100' runs are no problem.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not following make 211K a DVR -- 211K is just a RECEIVER isn't it, not a DVR so I'm not following... Also, I had looked into the monthly fees (upfront cost) and ongoing monthly fees for a second vip722K and was pretty shocked.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Add an external hard drive, pay $40 activation fee and the 211k is a DVR. I believe the DVR firmware resides on the EHD, so it will not function on a 622, 722, 722k or 922.


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a 622, and I run my component outs on it to the little 26" HDTV I have in the kitchen. I run the HDMI out to the 47" LG in the living room. 622 is set to single, and you gotta watch the same program on both sets, but it works fine. When someone is downstairs watching the Sony, I switch the 622 to "2" and then can watch different channels (via diplexer) off the component inputs.

Jim


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> Add an external hard drive, pay $40 activation fee and the 211k is a DVR. I believe *the DVR firmware resides on the EHD*, so it will not function on a 622, 722, 722k or 922.


Nope. See the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2659261&postcount=9


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jaymz said:


> I have a 622, and I run my component outs on it to the little 26" HDTV I have in the kitchen. I run the HDMI out to the 47" LG in the living room. 622 is set to single, and you gotta watch the same program on both sets, but it works fine. When someone is downstairs watching the Sony, I switch the 622 to "2" and then can watch different channels (via diplexer) off the component inputs.
> 
> Jim


Jimmy, OP dd ask "to get *HD on both TV*s" - different channels actually. Perhaps you're not aware while using small (26" HDTV set) - TV2 is SD only.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

P Smith is correct -- I cannot imagine what I'm asking for isn't something a lot of other people would like to have. Frankly even if I was willing to pay the lease acquisition fee (or buy) a VIP722K for my second TV and pay the corresponding monthly fees I wouldn't like the inconvenience of managing programming on both DVRs, to delete things off of DVR #1 that I watched on DVR #2 and delete things off DVR #2 that I watched on DVR #1, I want the flexibility to watch recording programming off of the DVR on either TV (in HD ofcourse).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

WynsWrld98 said:


> ... I wouldn't like the inconvenience of managing programming on both DVRs, to delete things off of DVR #1 that I watched on DVR #2 and delete things off DVR #2 that I watched on DVR #1, ...


While I also would like to see the capability to view the content of either DVR at any location in HD, I don't understand your problem as described here. We have two DVRs and the only time the same show is recorded on both DVRs is when we plan to view that offering at different locations for whatever reason.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> While I also would like to see the capability to view the content of either DVR at any location in HD, I don't understand your problem as described here. We have two DVRs and the only time the same show is recorded on both DVRs is when we plan to view that offering at different locations for whatever reason.


I want the flexibility to watch all programming I'm interested in on either TV. I don't want to have to choose which programs I record on which DVR. For example having to choose to record/watch American Idol on DVR/TV in bedroom, record/watch Modern Family on living room DVR/TV makes no sense to me, I want flexibility to watch recorded American Idol and Modern Family on either TV. In addition to the inconveniences of having two DVRs it's expensive due to upfront "lease acquisition fee" (or whatever B.S. they call it) and additional DVR monthly fees due to having two DVRs, all very expensive. From my understanding DirecTV has the type of setup I'm after but I love my VIP722K DVR and really don't want to go back to DirecTV.

No one has responded to my question about VIP922 when someone stated it's impossible to get what I'm after with a VIP722K (meaning using Sling Catcher/Multiroom Extender when or if it ever comes out) but didn't say same about VIP922, left it ambiguous.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

WynsWrld98 said:


> No one has responded to my question about VIP922 when someone stated it's impossible to get what I'm after with a VIP722K (meaning using Sling Catcher/Multiroom Extender when or if it ever comes out) but didn't say same about VIP922, left it ambiguous.


With the 922 it also sends live TV/recorded programs to TV2 in SD only, so no HD on 2nd TV. You can however watch live tv/recorded programs in near HD quality on a PC/Mac through Sling using the TV2 tuner.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

WynsWrld98 said:


> ....


Not new stuff deleted.

I commented on your saying, "... I wouldn't like the inconvenience of managing programming on both DVRs, to delete things off of DVR #1 that I watched on DVR #2 and delete things off DVR #2 that I watched on DVR #1, ..."

While I agree that what you want generally would be great, I said i didn't understand what I quoted from you... and I explained why.

You ignored the issue and just repeated back what you said originally. lol


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Jimmy, OP dd ask "to get *HD on both TV*s" - different channels actually. Perhaps you're not aware while using small (26" HDTV set) - TV2 is SD only.


Yes, I am. TV used for "2" if non-HDTV. Seldom use it. My point was that both component and HDMI outs are active on "1" and picture is great (are component outs HD? Don't recall). Granted. you have to be watching the same channel, but I'm just saying....

Jim


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

WynsWrld98 said:


> No one has responded to my question about VIP922 when someone stated it's impossible to get what I'm after with a VIP722K (meaning using Sling Catcher/Multiroom Extender when or if it ever comes out) but didn't say same about VIP922, left it ambiguous.


As I stated earlier, if you have:

- 922, or
- 722k with HD Sling Adapter

AND once the Multi-Room Extender is released, you could use the MRE to "catch" Slung content from the TV2/Sling output of either receiver. Without the MRE, HD from TV2 isn't possible on a TV (without using a PC hooked to the TV, and using the TV as the PC's display).


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess one thing I wasn't thinking about with this Sling setup even if MRE ever released is the source is re-encoded by Sling which will not make it look anywhere near the original image so this would still mean an "HD" image that is very compressed, right? When I watch in 1920 x 540 mode on my local network slung to my PC in my house using N networking the image is watchable but nowhere near HD quality so if this is what I'd get slung to my second TV that really isn't going to be such a great thing. I think I'm going to have to explore moving to DirecTV and see if there are any gotchas going with what they have.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I think I'm going to have to explore moving to DirecTV and see if there are any gotchas going with what they have.


Don't forget that if you have any friends with DirecTV get a referral from them, which nets both of you $100 credit ($10/month for 10 months) and for you that's on top of their best current offer. Just make sure that you follow the procedure for get the referral credit to the letter else they'll probably reject it.


----------



## lbhskier37 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am in the same boat with WynsWrld98 on this. I always was happy with Dish, I loved my 622 DVR, but if they can't offer REAL HD multiroom DVR anytime soon I will be forced to switch. This capability is now possible with all of Dish's competitors (I don't count cable as nothing would get back to switch back to cable). Its not like we are asking for anything exotic here, it is the same capability Dish has had for years with their Duo DVRs with the exception of HD over TV2. 

My 622 died last week and I am not very happy about having to wait until Monday to get a replacement since the Rose Bowl is not on regular TV this year. Once my replacement 622 comes in I will have a decision to make in the next few months. Do I re-up my contact to get a 722k and hope that someday soon they will offer a multiroom DVR, or do I just bite the bullet and switch to Direct TV.

I have been watching the forums here for over a year hoping to see some hint of a real multiroom DVR solution from dish and I am losing hope, so maybe they will be losing a customer.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

lbhskier37: I was at CES when Dish demoed the VIP922 and the demo looked pretty full featured (not just a box with nothing inside), they were demoing the search capabilities and all kinds of things then if I'm recalling correctly it was over a year until it was officially released so there was a HUGE lag from the demo to the official release. Considering I haven't even heard of a VIP922 replacement with real HD multiroom capability I have to believe if it's even in the planning stages it would be year*S* until we ever saw it. I love my VIP722K and have a lot of cool things on an external hard drive attached to it I'd hate to loose but I really want to be able to play REAL HD from my DVR on multiple TVs (different recorded program to each TV).


----------



## JerryEl (Oct 10, 2006)

...to get HDTV to multiple TV's if you want to invest some $$$$. I ran HDMI cables to each BR from my living room. In my case the total length of the cables are 60', 50' of self powered (amplified every 10' somehow in the cable). Then coming from the wall outlet I have a 10' cable to the HDMI TV. Output is great on the BR TV

You said your run would be 100' and there are solutions for that but require an HDMI amplifier not amplified cable. To use multiple TV's you need an HDMI splitter. There are different kinds but with a Web search I found a forum that was discusswing an old mechanical splitter which with moving one soldered wire would actually allow the signal to be split to two HDMI-TV's. It takes a few seconds for the signal to "register" sometimes but it works. Of course the signal is the same on both TV's. The cost was $19.

If you don't need to watch both TV's at the same time you just need a regular electronic HDMI switch so when you go to the other room you just have to switch to the BR TV using the amplifiers of course. I got my cables at hdtvsupply dot com and they have lots of solutions as do other suppliers.

Hopefully, in the future, houses will be pre-wired with HDMI cables. In my case I was remodeling using spray foam insulation inside the new interior walls so pre-wired it with coax, network, and HDMI cables.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's an idea. First, it does mean you are "mirroring" two TV's on TV1 and would require a UHF remote setup for both TV's and a pigtail conversion for the remote to work, or a backfeed for the remote to where the second TV is currently.

TV2 would run HDMI via an a converter like this ( http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI ethernet converters.html ), TV1 would run component (or with an HDMI splitter, you could do both on HDMI). I also noticed some wall plates that do the same thing for a cleaner installation. This is simply a thought if the Ethernet happens to already be in place, or is easily run (the wire is less intrusive in my opinion). The VIP922 or VIP722(k) w/ Sling Adapter can also use the Sling Receiver 300 unit that is still intended to release over the next 6-9 months I think (that was the impression I got watching a CES video).


----------

